# Where to mount frame pump?



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

So I just got some things for my bike, including a mini frame pump. Was trying to figure out how/where to mount it. Was thinking about using zip ties but still not sure where to mount. Thought about mounting it on the bottom of the frame but wouldn't it be prone to debris from the front tire? I actually have 2 mounts for a water cage, but I'll be using them both for bottles until I invest in a hydropack. And those zip ties.... how good are they anyway? Pretty secure? Or do you think it would be best to just sacrifice a water bottle cage? I'd hate to be rolling down the trail and lose/damage my pump


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Get a CO2 inflator and put it in your pocket. Or just go ahead and get a hydropack. Some even have pockets designed for minimumps. I use a small one (octance XCT) and plenty of room for cell,wallet, keys, co2 cart. I carry my tube, inflator, and multi-tool on an Awesomestrap, "bolted" to my seatpost. Sometimes I just take a bottle out instead of my pack and this way I never have to shift over anything over from my pack. Just fill the bottle and out the door.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

My blackburn came with frame mounts for the waterbottle holders.........screw that. My foot hits the bottom tube one and it looks stupid, and the seat post holder one is proprietary. I keep it in my camelback.


----------



## JimmyNeutron10101 (Jan 3, 2011)

My Topeak Mini Morph G isn't that mini afterall. There is just barely enough room for the pump on the frame where the water bottle holder is located. TT was too short on a Trance X4 Small frame.

For now, it goes into a backpack.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Depending on the mount, you might be able to mount it UNDER a bottle cage.

I only had 1 bottle cage mount so I had no choice but to use it for both.










I did the same on my Crosstrail Sport.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I did the same as XCSKIBUM, Gem. I also could've mounted the pump on the seat tube, but it hasn't gotten in the way under the bottle cage on the down tube.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

pump is too long to mount on the seat tube. I'd have to use the bottom bar to mount it and use the seat tube for a single water bottle. The mount bracket I have for the pump only offers a standard, head on mount. I can't mount it off to the side of the water bottle cage like you shown in the pics. the only way I could do that is if i just mount it off to the side with the zip ties.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I used a frame mount for a pump once. It was OK until I wiped out and the pump bracket sliced my leg up. It hurt like hell and bled like a mofo since it was a 6 inch gash from the back of the calf down to the ankle. I had it on the down tube. Not anymore, needless to say. It goes into a backpack now. Things that may feel blunt to the touch sure do hurt a lot more at speed.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I always felt my foot would hit the pump when it's on the downtube. Maybe thats just me, But I don't really like things hanging on the side of my bike.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

It's well clear of the crank.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Mini pump, and it goes in my jersey pocket. When I wear a hydration pack, it goes in that.

For a while, I used one of the mounts that fits next to a water bottle holder. That works well if it fits.

If you can securely attach to a seat stay, that's another good spot. The other traditional spot was under the top tube, but that rarely fits on a mountain bike without screwing up your access to your water.


----------

